

Ask HN: Why do HNers 'submit and run'? - AlexMuir

I've noticed people submit their own blog posts and then don't take any part in the ensuing conversation.  What is the point?  It feels discourteous to the community - people take time to write their thoughts and the OP can't even be bothered to acknowledge.<p>Eg. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4921024<p>I've seen it a few times recently, but sadly I can't find the threads immediately.
======
dmlorenzetti
I tend to notice more when the opposite happens-- when somebody gets on the
thread and argues every point made against their original post. It feels like
they didn't come to learn, but to convince the rabble that they're right.

By contrast, it's nice to think that a silent OP is reading and trying to
learn from the discussion, either modifying their ideas, or thinking about how
to better communicate their ideas in the future.

~~~
freework
I prefer it when the OP comes to defend him/herself. You learn more from two
sided debate than from one sided.

------
aidenn0
They have shit to get done that doesn't involve their blog?

------
runjake
They already made their point in the blog post.

Maybe they're done offering any more thoughts on the subject.

Maybe they want to watch what other people say.

Maybe they don't care about what the peanut gallery has to counter them.

Maybe they don't want to debate.

Maybe they have other work to do?

This is an entirely silly Ask HN post.

------
brudgers

       "Eg. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4921024"
    

The poster has made two comments in the past two years.

Six in the past three.

Looks like an edge case.

------
Mz
I have submitted stuff from my blog before. It can be tough. I don't think I
am likely to do it again. People frequently misread what was meant. Attempts
to clarify get viewed as "argumentative". Submitting it yourself gets viewed
by some people as "you are just looking for traffic, not really trying to add
anything of value". Ugly remarks about you/your writing/your motives feel
incredibly personal which makes it hard to not get defensive, which I really
don't like doing.

I write to try to share information, not to try to tear other people down. I
respond to try to clarify what I meant, not to try to cram my point of view
down anyone's throat. I can kind of understand someone feeling that it is on
topic, they want to share it and think other people here will be interested,
but they don't want to duke it out. They said their peace and others are
entitled to express their opinion about it, if they so wish.

I think I will go talk trash about HN on my blog my now, since no one from HN
will ever read it. :-D

